# هل الخطيئة غير محدودة؟



## lo9man (4 أبريل 2009)

يقول المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام كان الإله المتجسد الذي صلب ليكفر خطايا البشر
وعندما نسأل كيف ذلك ولم لم يحمل كل إنسان خطيئته يقولون : 
 لأنه مادامت الخطيئة موجهة ضد الله والله غير محدود تكون الخطيئة غير محدودة وعقوبتها غير محدودة ولا تنقذ من هذه العقوبة إلا كفارة غير محدودة ومن هنا جاء التجسد والفداء 
وأنا صراحة ربما لقصور في فهمي لا أستطيع فهم هذا الكلام جيدا 
أولا هل هناك دليل من الكتاب المقدس أن الخطيئة غير محدودة ولا بد من كفارة غير محدودة 
ثانيا أليس بما ان الخطيئة خارجة عن الإنسان الغير محدود فلابد أن تكون هي أيضا محدودة لأنه يستحيل عقلا أن يخرج من المحدود شيئا لا محدودا 
أرجو توضيح المسألة وإزالة اللبس عندي ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وأرجو ألا أكون قد خرجت عن أدب السؤال


----------



## lo9man (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا صلب المسيح*

أقصد بالطبع الإنسان المحدود


----------



## fredyyy (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا صلب المسيح*



lo9man قال:


> كفارة غير محدودة ومن هنا جاء التجسد والفداء
> وأنا صراحة ربما لقصور في فهمي لا أستطيع فهم هذا الكلام جيدا
> 
> أولا هل هناك دليل من الكتاب المقدس أن الخطيئة غير محدودة ولا بد من كفارة غير محدودة
> ...


 

*مرحباً بك أخي / lo9man*

*ليس قصورًا في فهمك لكن *
*لعظمة عمل الله ... وعدم توقع الانسان لخلاص الله بهذه الطريقة *

*الدليل من الكتاب كالآتي *

مزمور 49 : 8 
*وَكَرِيمَةٌ* هِيَ فِدْيَةُ نُفُوسِهِمْ *فَغَلِقَتْ* إِلَى الدَّهْرِ 

مزمور 49 : 7 
*الأَخُ لَنْ* *يَفْدِيَ* الإِنْسَانَ فِدَاءً *وَلاَ يُعْطِيَ* اللهَ كَفَّارَةً عَنْهُ. 

متى 16 : 26 
لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ
 أَوْ *مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ* *فِدَاءً* عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟ 

رومية 3 : 24 
مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ *بِالْفِدَاءِ* الَّذِي *بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ* 

أفسس 1 : 7 
الَّذِي *فِيهِ لَنَا* *الْفِدَاءُ،* *بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا،* حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ

*************************

*بالنسبة لعدم محدودية الخطية الصادرة من الانسان*

*فإنها تكتسب تلك الصفة ( عدم المحدودية ) من مقدار المُخطئ في حقه ألا وهو الله *


----------



## lo9man (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا صلب المسيح*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock
بسبب الهروب لنصوص أخرى
*


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا صلب المسيح*

هل تعرف ما معنى تعبير خطيئة غير محدودة؟
دعني أسمع ماهو فهمك لهذا المصطلح لكي أعرف أقدم لك الاجابة التي تماشى مع معرفتك القليلة بالعقيدة المسيحية (فانت لا تسأل من عندك, بل سؤالك هذا نسخ و لصق)


----------



## youhnna (5 أبريل 2009)

الاخ lo9manاهلا بك
الخطيه الصادره من الانسان المحدود ضد الله غير المحدود هى وان كانت محدوده بمحدوديه الانسان
الا ان عقوبتها غير محدوده لانها موجهه لغير المحدود
واعطيك مثال مع فارق القياس اذا انت اخطات ضد شخص عادى  فلك عقوبه  ولكن نفس الخطا فى شخص اعلى تكون العقوبه اشد
فكم تكون عقوبه خطئك ضد الله وماذا يمكن ان يكفر عنها
ولان الله الرحوم  وهو فى نفس الوقت عادل لم يشاء هلاك الانسان الابدى وفى نفس الوقت يجب ان يعطى الانسان كفاره عن تعديه على الله فهذا الانسان يجب ان يكون كفئا لتقديم الكفاره
ولان كل انسان مخلوق ليس لديه الكفاءة ان يقدم كفاره ضد اللامحدود
فكان من رحمه اللا محدود ان يتجسد اخذا جسد المحدود  ليكفر عن خطايا البشر
ولماذ  اختار الصليب
1- اختار الصليب لان الموت به لعنه وبه كسر لعنه الخطيه
2-لانه يكون معلق بين السماء والارض وبه صالح السمائيين مع الارضيين
3-لانه يشير للجهات الاربع وبه كان الخلاص لكل البشر المؤمنين بالرب يسوع فاديا ومخلصا


----------



## lo9man (5 أبريل 2009)

فهمي عن الخطية الغير محدودة أنها في بشاعتها وإجرامها لا حدود لها بحيث لا يمكن تكفيرها بأي شيء
وأرجو أن تكف عن عادة إساءة الظن فليس معنى أنه تتوافق الأفكار بيني وبين آخرين أنني أقص وألصق


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2009)

lo9man قال:


> فهمي عن الخطية الغير محدودة أنها في بشاعتها وإجرامها لا حدود لها بحيث لا يمكن تكفيرها بأي شيء




فهمك للمعنى غير دقيق
فنعم الخطيئة بشعة لكن يمطن تكفيرها.

معنى الخطيئة غير محدودة يأتي لأنها موجهة ضد الله الغير محدود

فلو رأيت طفلاً في الشارع و أخطأت في حقه لتركك
ولو رأيت شخصاً أكبر منك و أخطأت في حقه لأخطأ في حقك أيضاً
ولو رأيت مُدرسك و أخطأت في حقه لفصلك من المحاضرة
ولو رأيت مدير الكلية و أخطأت في حقه لفصلك من الكلية
ولو رأيت شرطياً و أخطأت في حقه لسجنك لأسبوع
و لو رأيت قاضياً و أخطأت في حقه لسجنك لشهر
و لو رأيت وزيراً و أخطأت في حقه لسجنك لسنين مع التعذيب
و لو رأيت رئيس بلدك و أخطأت في حقه, لقتلك أنت و عائلتك و كل من له علاقة بك

إذن حجم الخطيئة يختلف من شخص لأخر, فكلما كبر الشخص و أهميته كلما أصبحت الخطيئة الموجه له أكبر, بسبب حجمه و مركزه

فما بالك أن تكون الخطيئة ضد الله؟
أبسط طريقة للتعرف على حجم الخطيئة الموجهة ضد الله هي بالنظر الى العقاب الذي يتبع هذه الخطيئة. فالله يعاقب الخاطئ بعذاب أبدي و هذا يدل على أن الخطيئة بحجمها غير محدودة لأن الله غير محدود.
قارن عقاب الله بالعقوبات اعلاه, اذ سترى كون الله غير محدود هو سبب ضخامة و بشاعة هذه الخطيئة.




lo9man قال:


> وأرجو أن تكف عن عادة إساءة الظن فليس معنى أنه تتوافق الأفكار بيني وبين آخرين أنني أقص وألصق



أنا لا أسيئ الظن بأحد, لكن سؤالك مكرر في كذا موقع بنفس الصيغة و بنفس المحتوى, أذ أنك اختاريت ان تلغي عقلك و تسمع لما يقوله هؤلاء بكل جهلهم و خيبتهم!

العلم يُسمع من أهله و ليس من من يعارضه!
فمن يريد التعرف عن نظرية فيزيائية, يسأل من يعرف بهذه النظرية و يؤمن بها و ليس من يجهلها و لا يعرف عنها شيئاً!


----------



## lo9man (5 أبريل 2009)

الزميل العزيز 
الذي أعرفه أنه حتى الآن لادليل صريح أو غير صريح على عدم محدودية الخطيئة وكل اللذي أراها وجهات نظر 
يدلل عليها بأمثلة غير دقيقة 
مثالك السابق ونتيجته : ( فكلما كبر الشخص و أهميته كلما أصبحت الخطيئة الموجه له أكبر )
يحدث فقط في دولة الظلم وبين دنيا الناس 
ولكن في دولة العدل تقاس الخطيئة من حيث الدافع ومن حيث النتيجة 
فلو أن رجلا عصى الله خاطئا ودون قصد أو جاهلا دون دراية فلا يمكن أن تقول أنها خطئية غير محدودة تتطلب كفارة غير محدودة 
ولو أن رجلا عصى الله وهو يطمع في رحمة الله وأن الله سيسامحه وبعد ما عصى الله أحس بفداحة خطأه وتاب وندم لايمكن أن نقول أن هذه خطيئة غير محدودة 
حتى الكفر الذي هو أعظم من كل الخطايا ويستوجب العذاب الأبدي إن تاب الإنسان ورجع عنه فالله يغفر له 

كلامي هذا تؤيده نصوص الكتاب المقدس وكلام يؤيده العقل
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## انت الفادي (5 أبريل 2009)

lo9man قال:


> الزميل العزيز
> الذي أعرفه أنه حتى الآن لادليل صريح أو غير صريح على عدم محدودية الخطيئة وكل اللذي أراها وجهات نظر
> يدلل عليها بأمثلة غير دقيقة
> مثالك السابق ونتيجته : ( فكلما كبر الشخص و أهميته كلما أصبحت الخطيئة الموجه له أكبر )
> ...



*عزيزي لقمان.
لاحظ ما علمت لك عليه باللون الاخضر.. ان هذا لا يوجد الا في دنيا الناس.. اين تعيش انت و انا و كل الناس؟؟؟ اليس في دنيا الناس؟؟؟؟

عزيزي.. لا تأخذ الخطيئة حجمها من مصدرها بل تأخذ حجمها من الشخص الصادرة في حقه.
و قد اعطاك استاذي ماي روك مثال جميل جدا.
فأي دليل تريده عزيزي؟؟؟ الا يكفي الدليل العقلي و المنطقي و الواقعي؟؟؟؟
دعني اسألك سؤال: ما هي عقوبة من يسبك في الاسلام.. و ما هي عقبة من يسب محمد رسول الاسلام؟؟؟
لاحظ عزيزي.. ستجد خلاف في العقوبة (بحسب اعتقادكم ) ان محمد نبي و من يسبه يقتل.. اما من يسبك انت فقد تكون اقسي عقوبة تواجهه هي الغرامة المادية.. اما عقبة من يسب محمد فهي القتل...
لماذا اختلف الحكم؟؟ اليس الشتيمة هي هي؟؟؟
اليس صادرة من بشر الي بشر؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا ما نريد ان نفسهك اياه.. ان الخطية لا تأخذ حجمها من مصدرها بل تأخذ حجمها في من صدرت في حقه. فكل ما عظمت مكانة الصادرة في حقه كلما عظمت هذه الخطيئة.

فهل الله محدود ام غير محدود؟؟؟ 
فأن اعترفت ان الله غير محدود.. 
و ان الخطية صادرة في حقه.
فستأخذ هذه الخطية حجمها ليس من مصدرها بل من الصادرة في حقه و بالتالي تصبح الخطية غير محدودة.

*


----------



## youhnna (5 أبريل 2009)

الزميل العزيز هل تعرف ماهى الخطيئه التى فعلها ادم 
عصى امر الله (من جميع شجر الجنه تاكل اما شجره معرفه الخير والشر فلاتاكل منها لان يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت) اطاع ادم الشيطان ونسى انر الله  فاستحق العقاب اللذى انذر به ادم مسبقا
والله عادل  
وعدل الله ان لايكون مغفره لهذه الخطيه بدون سفك دم  لذلك تجسد وسفك دمه على الصليب  لمحبته للبشر وتلك هى رحمته
خطه الله فوق مستوى فهمك وفهمى عزيزى ولايعقل ان تضع خطه الله تحت مستوى فهمك 
اقرا جيدا والله يعطيك الفهم


----------



## lo9man (5 أبريل 2009)

الزميل أنت الفادي 
تقول :
لاحظ ما علمت لك عليه باللون الاخضر.. ان هذا لا يوجد الا في دنيا الناس.. اين تعيش انت و انا و كل الناس؟؟؟ اليس في دنيا الناس؟؟؟؟ 
وأسألك هل يعاملنا الله بقانون الناس ولو كان ظالما ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم تقول :
فأي دليل تريده عزيزي؟؟؟ الا يكفي الدليل العقلي و المنطقي و الواقعي؟؟؟؟ 
لا طبعا مع أهمية العقل والمنطق لكن يبقى الدليل الكتابي هو الأهم وهو المعول عليه
وتقول :
دعني اسألك سؤال: ما هي عقوبة من يسبك في الاسلام.. و ما هي عقبة من يسب محمد رسول الاسلام؟؟؟
وإجابتي على سؤالك كانت في مشاركتي السابقة ولكنها كات مجملة حيث قلت :
ولكن في دولة العدل تقاس الخطيئة من حيث الدافع ومن حيث النتيجة 
فعقاب ساب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكبر من سب ماسواه ليس بسبب قدره ومقامه العالي ولكن بسبب المفسدة الناجمة عن ذلك 
فسبك لشخص عادي لايقدم ولا يأخر ولكن سب النبي يعني الإستهانة بالدين ككل وتحريض على إثارة الفتن وغيره م المفاسد العظيمة التي تترتب على تلك المصيبة مما يقتضي تغليظ عقوبة مرتكبها 
مثلا لو أنك إعتديت على شرطي تكون عقوبتك أكبر ليس لقدر الشرطي ولكن لأن إعتداءك عليه زعزعة للأمن وإثارة للفتن في المجتمع وحط من هيبة ذلك الذي في طاعته صلاح المجتمع 
لكن أبدا لا يقاس الفعل من حيث قدر الموجه إليه ولكن يقاس من حيث الدافع ومن حيث النتيجة 
هذا مايقوله المنطق ومايقوله العقل 
الله تعالى نعم غير محدود ولكن لا يعني أن الخطيئة الصادرة في حقه غير محدودة مهما كانت فالخطيئة صادرة من إنسان وهو محدود فكيف يخرج من محدود شيء لا محدود هل هذا يقبله العقل

لايمكن أبدا أن نساوي ذلك المخطئ ناسيا أو جاهلا أو مجبرا والمخطئ بسبب الضعف البشري والمخطئ بسبب الطمع في رحمة الله والمخطئ المعاند ولكه تاب بعد ذلك والمخطيء الذي عاند وإستمر على عناده 
كل من هؤلاء مهما عظم خطؤه فهو محدود وله عليه جزاء محدود  وقد يخطيء الإنسان ويعظى برحمة الله ومسامحته 
هذا ما أره منطقيا وتؤيده النصوص الكتابية التي أؤؤخرها لحين طلبها منعا للتطويل


----------



## lo9man (5 أبريل 2009)

تكرار غير مقصود أرجو إزالته


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2009)

lo9man قال:


> الذي أعرفه أنه حتى الآن لادليل صريح أو غير صريح على عدم محدودية الخطيئة وكل اللذي أراها وجهات نظر



لا توجد وجهات نظرة, بل هي حقيقة واحدة نؤمن بها لا غير
الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر أن الله غير محدود باللفظ, لكننا نؤمن بأن الله غير محدود لعظمته و قدرته.




> يدلل عليها بأمثلة غير دقيقة
> مثالك السابق ونتيجته : ( فكلما كبر الشخص و أهميته كلما أصبحت الخطيئة الموجه له أكبر )
> يحدث فقط في دولة الظلم وبين دنيا الناس



كلامك غير صحيح, فهذا هو النظام الذي يؤخذ به
فلو اخطأت في حق زميلك في الدراسة قد يُعفى عنك
و لو أخطأت في حق المحاضر قد تفصل من المحاضرة
و لو أخطأت في حق المدير لفصلت لفترة أطول

هذا العقاب يؤخذ به في مختلف البلدان, حتى في أوربا و أمريكا التي تعتبر دول حقوق الانسان



> ولكن في دولة العدل تقاس الخطيئة من حيث الدافع ومن حيث النتيجة



دول العدل هذه في خيالك فقط, الذي تخترعه أنت للجدال و المراوغة

لننهي هذه الجدال العقيم بسؤال صغير, اجابتك ستوضح الكثير



هل تتساوى خطيئتك في حق أخيك و حق والديك؟
أي لو اسمعت أخيك كلمة جارحة, و أسمعت والديك نفسها, فهل تتساوى حجم الخطيئة و حجم العقاب؟
بنفس الطريقة, هل تتساوي خطيئتك تجاه أهلك كما هي تجاه الله؟
أي لو سبيت و شتمت أهلك, و سبيت و شتمت الله, فهل تتساوى حجم الخطيئة و حجم العقاب
أنتظر إجابتك على السؤالين أعلاه
أي محاولة لكتابة رد لا يحتوي على الاجابة سيحذف


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2009)

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات لتحويلك الموضوع من سؤال الى نقاش (جدال عقيم)


----------



## lo9man (5 أبريل 2009)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock
بسبب التهرب من الأجابة
*


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2009)

جاوب على السؤالين من غير لف و دوران
جاوب بنعم ام لا, أي اطالة و محاولة للتهرب و اللف و الدوران ستحذف
 


my rock قال:


> لننهي هذه الجدال العقيم بسؤال صغير, اجابتك ستوضح الكثير
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lo9man (6 أبريل 2009)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock
بسبب التهرب من الأجابة*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2009)

جاوب على السؤالين من غير لف و دوران
جاوب بنعم ام لا, أي اطالة و محاولة للتهرب و اللف و الدوران ستحذف
(ثاني تحذير)



my rock قال:


> هل تتساوى خطيئتك في حق أخيك و حق والديك؟
> أي لو اسمعت أخيك كلمة جارحة, و أسمعت والديك نفسها, فهل تتساوى حجم الخطيئة و حجم العقاب؟
> بنفس الطريقة, هل تتساوي خطيئتك تجاه أهلك كما هي تجاه الله؟
> أي لو سبيت و شتمت أهلك, و سبيت و شتمت الله, فهل تتساوى حجم الخطيئة و حجم العقاب


----------



## lo9man (6 أبريل 2009)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock
بسبب التهرب من الأجابة*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2009)

جاوب على السؤالين من غير لف و دوران
جاوب بنعم ام لا, أي اطالة و محاولة للتهرب و اللف و الدوران ستحذف
(ثالث و اخر تحذير)




my rock قال:


> هل تتساوى خطيئتك في حق أخيك و حق والديك؟
> أي لو اسمعت أخيك كلمة جارحة, و أسمعت والديك نفسها, فهل تتساوى حجم الخطيئة و حجم العقاب؟
> بنفس الطريقة, هل تتساوي خطيئتك تجاه أهلك كما هي تجاه الله؟
> أي لو سبيت و شتمت أهلك, و سبيت و شتمت الله, فهل تتساوى حجم الخطيئة و حجم العقاب


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

كنت عازوة اشارك
بس هروب السائل lo9man 
وفر على جهدا ممكن أن يستفيد منه
عضو آخر يسأل للمعرفة وليس لإبراز عضلات
ثلاثت مرات تهرب من الرد على سؤالي ماي روك
ورابع مرة ذهب بدون كلمة وداع

الرب وحده يقدر على فتح العقول المقفولة
بس لو اصحابها مش عاوزة تتجاوب معه هو ميفتحهاش غصب عنهم
وهذه هي عظمة محبته للبشر انه ميفرضش ارادته على حد​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> كنت عازوة اشارك
> بس هروب السائل lo9man
> وفر على جهدا ممكن أن يستفيد منه
> عضو آخر يسأل للمعرفة وليس لإبراز عضلات
> ...



إجابته للسؤال تنسف شبهته بالكامل
لأنه لو قال نعم الخطيئة تختلف إن كانت ضد الوالدين أم ضد الله, أذن الاختلاف هنا سيكون غير محدود بسبب عظمة الله و غير محدوديته

فكل من يحاول أن يضع أبعاد للخطيئة الموجهة ضد الله هو ينتقص من عظمته و لا محدوديته..


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

My Rock قال:


> إجابته للسؤال تنسف شبهته بالكامل
> لأنه لو قال نعم الخطيئة تختلف إن كانت ضد الوالدين أم ضد الله, أذن الاختلاف هنا سيكون غير محدود بسبب عظمة الله و غير محدوديته
> 
> فكل من يحاول أن يضع أبعاد للخطيئة الموجهة ضد الله
> هو ينتقص من عظمته و لا محدوديته..


 

*رائع أخي / My Rock*

*لأنه على قدر عظمة الله *

*عَظُمَت مقدار وقيمة الخطية في حق الله *

*فحق أن يكون مسدد عقوبة الخطية له عظمة تتناسب مع عظمة الله*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

my rock قال:


> إجابته للسؤال تنسف شبهته بالكامل
> لأنه لو قال نعم الخطيئة تختلف إن كانت ضد الوالدين أم ضد الله, أذن الاختلاف هنا سيكون غير محدود بسبب عظمة الله و غير محدوديته
> 
> فكل من يحاول أن يضع أبعاد للخطيئة الموجهة ضد الله هو ينتقص من عظمته و لا محدوديته..


 
مباركة خدمتك يا زعيم
بسؤالك له احضرت الى ذهني سؤال السيد المسيح الى رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب عندما كان يعلم في الهيكل وسألوه:
بأي سلطان تفعل هذا. ومن الذي أعطاك هذا السلطان.
فأجابهم يسوع وقال لهم
وأنا أيضا أسألكم عن كلمة واحدة ..... معمودية يوحنا من أين كانت. 
من السماء أم من الناس.
بعد أن فكروا ووجدوا أنهم سيدانون في ردهم سواء قالوا انها كانت من السماء أو من الناس
خافوا من الرد وقالوا انهم لا يعلمون تهربا. ​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *رائع أخ / my rock*
> 
> *لأنه على قدر عظمة الله *
> 
> ...


 

يا رب ساعدهم يفهموا هذا الكلام
لأنهم تحت تأثير المضل وعدو خلاصهم.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك فريدي​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع سهل جداً:

لما تشتم أخوك...بتعدي...
لما تشتم ابوك...مشكلة كبيرة...

لو شتمت سواق تاكسي في الشارع هايقل أدبه عليك...

لكن لو شتمت رئيس الجمهورية...(كله عارف بقى  )

إذاً فلو شتمت الله؟


و لو مش فارقة بقى بتتعصبوا ليه لما حد يشتم محمد نبيكم؟ و اشمعنى مابتتعصبش كده لو حد شتمك انت؟


----------

